# My poorly fish rip baby



## Guest

Some of you know I had a sick tank fish. I followed advise I was given on here but he was too far gone. About 10 minutes after I got up he died right in front of me. I got him 3 years ago. The two I got with him were brilliant. When I first got them they got sick one Rudolph died Dasher and this one were strong enough. Dasher she died last year when she was 2. Comet lived for a while after she died. He was a fighter. He was just too far gone my little Comet. Had another Comet but he wasn't the same colour as this one and This one was bigger had more orange on him. Comet was full of antics. I can believe I let him die after he was doing so well. I can't believe he died but most of all I can't accept the fact he is gone. I think I have a pic of him somewhere will have a look. Why Comet why.:cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## colliemerles

_R I P little fish, i know how you feel, we lost four fish in under a year,_


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> _R I P little fish, i know how you feel, we lost four fish in under a year,_


I tried to save him.


----------



## paddyjulie

Sorry Dan x


----------



## Guest

paddyjulie said:


> Sorry Dan x


He was a good boy. I tried for him.


----------



## davidc

I'm sorry to hear this Danielle. R.I.P Comet. (((hugs)))


----------



## Dally Banjo

So very sorry Dani  huge hugs & swim free at the bridge little Comet xxx


----------



## bulldog200

Dan i am truly sorry
you did everything single thing you could to save him ,you loved him and he loved you ,he tried to hang in there for you ,as i said in the pm ,not many people would have have done as much for the little guy as you did , 
You are a amazing mummy to him and you had 3 years of fantastic times with him , you are going to miss him like mad and you are hurting so much ,but you got to remeber you did everything you could .
Everyone is here for you to help you .
huge hugs for you dan (((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))

I hope you like the song 
RIP comet your mummy will miss you so much ,so sorry dan 

YouTube - Richard Marx- Right here waiting (with lyrics)


----------



## katie200

Hey danielled you did every thing you could for your fish Hun I'm sorry he's gone (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))) to you RIP fish sorry for your loss


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys I tried for him.



davidc said:


> I'm sorry to hear this Danielle. R.I.P Comet. (((hugs)))





Dally Banjo said:


> So very sorry Dani  huge hugs & swim free at the bridge little Comet xxx





Bulldog200 said:


> Dan i am truly sorry
> you did everything single thing you could to save him ,you loved him and he loved you ,he tried to hang in there for you ,as i said in the pm ,not many people would have have done as much for the little guy as you did ,
> You are a amazing mummy to him and you had 3 years of fantastic times with him , you are going to miss him like mad and you are hurting so much ,but you got to remeber you did everything you could .
> Everyone is here for you to help you .
> huge hugs for you dan (((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))
> 
> I hope you like the song
> RIP comet your mummy will miss you so much ,so sorry dan
> 
> YouTube - Richard Marx- Right here waiting (with lyrics)





katie200 said:


> Hey danielled you did every thing you could for your fish Hun I'm sorry he's gone (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))) to you RIP fish sorry for your loss


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry dan

Big hugs sweetheart

Swim free little loved fishy

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> I'm so sorry dan
> 
> Big hugs sweetheart
> 
> Swim free little loved fishy
> 
> xxxxx


I miss him already.


----------



## thedogsmother

He will know how hard you tried for him hun and is swimming under rainbow bridge having fun with his brothers and sisters, RIP little one and (Hugs) to Dan xx


----------



## Guest

thedogsmother said:


> He will know how hard you tried for him hun and is swimming under rainbow bridge having fun with his brothers and sisters, RIP little one and (Hugs) to Dan xx


Even though he's gone he's still my baby my little fish buddy.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

So sorry Dan, You did all you could I know, swim free little one.


----------



## Guest

Sled dog hotel said:


> So sorry Dan, You did all you could I know, swim free little one.


Why did he have to go.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

danielled said:


> Why did he have to go.


Dont know Dan, Its hard to tell with fish, thats the problem, Ive got Koi and Ive lost one or two here and there. You cant even see anything wrong with them most of the time. For example I had a large white Koi one of my favourites had it from a really little fish, then found it dead one day. I even got by Ex Brother in Law to have a look as he was an expert on Koi and even he couldnt see anything obvious what might have caused it. Its so hard with fish, you dont even know if they are ill half the time until its too late to save them. You do get aattached to them though, especially if you have watched them grow from a little one.


----------



## Guest

Sled dog hotel said:


> Dont know Dan, Its hard to tell with fish, thats the problem, Ive got Koi and Ive lost one or two here and there. You cant even see anything wrong with them most of the time. For example I had a large white Koi one of my favourites had it from a really little fish, then found it dead one day. I even got by Ex Brother in Law to have a look as he was an expert on Koi and even he couldnt see anything obvious what might have caused it. Its so hard with fish, you dont even know if they are ill half the time until its too late to save them. You do get aattached to them though, especially if you have watched them grow from a little one.


Think he had lack of oxygen which I managed to get oxygen to him but seems that wasn't enough to save him.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

danielled said:


> Think he had lack of oxygen which I managed to get oxygen to him but seems that wasn't enough to save him.


Have you got an oxygen pump in there?


----------



## Guest

Sled dog hotel said:


> Have you got an oxygen pump in there?


I have now. Got it working last night.


----------



## Erzs

Awh no, poor little guy, R.I.P 

Is it not possible it was a disease of some kind? My brother's fish passed away within a couple of days from something that I've completely forgotten the name of. But like your little guy he became lethargic and weak and passed away fairly quickly.


----------



## Guest

Erzs said:


> Awh no, poor little guy, R.I.P
> 
> Is it not possible it was a disease of some kind? My brother's fish passed away within a couple of days from something that I've completely forgotten the name of. But like your little guy he became lethargic and weak and passed away fairly quickly.


He went wobbly last night wondering if he died of a case of swim bladder caught too late.


----------



## Erzs

danielled said:


> He went wobbly last night wondering if he died of a case of swim bladder caught too late.


Ah  I suppose some things will always remain a mystery. At least the little guy had such a caring owner.


----------



## Guest

Erzs said:


> Ah  I suppose some things will always remain a mystery. At least the little guy had such a caring owner.


I thought once I got the oxygen going he would be ok.


----------



## Guest

I just have to post this guys. While I'm hear thank one star fairy not.:Rolleyes:

The angels came to say
Comet come and rest
But I waited a while longer to say goodbye
I to be loved you
I am blessed
Please try not to cry

At Rainbow Bridge
I am swimming free
I am not in pain
I know you are missing me
But one day we will meet again

I may be gone
But I am still here in your heart
And in spirit too
I know it hurts you for us to be apart
Mummy I am also missing you

I was taken too soon
I know
It was just my time to go
You will get through this somehow

If you ever need to talk
Go to my grave
I will hear you
You have been so brave
Believe me it's true


----------



## katie200

Awwww that's lovely


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> Awwww that's lovely


That's the one davidc did.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

RIP little one, so sorry to hear this Dan, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> RIP little one, so sorry to hear this Dan, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I miss him already now why did thus thread not show in my subscribed threads when it got your reply lol.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

r.i.p little one xx


----------



## Guest

smudge2009 said:


> r.i.p little one xx


He was a brave boy and oi pf please tell me in my subscribed threads but when I have a new reply.


----------



## sleepyhollow

danielled said:


> He went wobbly last night wondering if he died of a case of swim bladder caught too late.


http://www.petforums.co.uk/fish-kee...e-goldfish-caused-mainly-constipation-dt.html

http://www.videojug.com/expertanswe...is-swim-bladder-disease-and-how-do-i-treat-it

I hope this information helps, if any of your other fishes get sick with swim bladder.

Sorry for your loss, and kisses to heaven for the poor little fish.


----------



## Kitty_pig

Sorry to hear he is gone.

Rip lil fella xxx


----------



## Guest

Kitty_pig said:


> Sorry to hear he is gone.
> 
> Rip lil fella xxx


I miss him so much.


----------



## Poppy2011

You must be so limited with what you can do when fish are unwell .

Hope it's not something which spreads to the others. x


----------



## Guest

Poppy2011 said:


> You must be so limited with what you can do when fish are unwell .
> 
> Hope it's not something which spreads to the others. x


Think he had swimbladder deasease which can't spread not that I know of anyway and also lack of oxygen despite me manageing to get the oxygen going full blast that wasn't enough even his swimbladder medication failed.:cryin:


----------



## Thedogsdinner

Sounds like you tried everything :-( sorry for your loss x x


----------



## Guest

Thedogsdinner said:


> Sounds like you tried everything :-( sorry for your loss x x


I did. I tried to save Comet.


----------



## sleepyhollow

danielled said:


> Think he had swimbladder deasease which can't spread not that I know of anyway and also lack of oxygen despite me manageing to get the oxygen going full blast that wasn't enough even his swimbladder medication failed.:cryin:


The swim bladder that is caused by a bacterial infection from the water, can indeed eventually affect the other fish 

Swim bladder caused by gas/constipation/tumour can't be spread to the other fish though. 

But I am guessing you won't know which type it was (hard to tell without a vets input).


----------



## sweep

sleepyhollow said:


> The swim bladder that is caused by a bacterial infection from the water, can indeed eventually affect the other fish
> 
> Swim bladder caused by gas/constipation/tumour can't be spread to the other fish though.
> 
> But I am guessing you won't know which type it was (hard to tell without a vets input).


I really hope that you managed to catch this. I know a friend who lost ther ewhole tank through Bacterial Swimbladder


----------



## Guest

sweep said:


> I really hope that you managed to catch this. I know a friend who lost ther ewhole tank through Bacterial Swimbladder


I'm the one that loss the fish.


----------

